# 1934 schwinn track bike project photos



## redline1968 (Jun 25, 2009)

here are the photos of my 1934 schwinn track bike project. it needs paint and correct rear hub and front hub. I have a front but not sure if its correct. I have 1 nos wood metal rim and just found 2 clinchers for it.  the clinchers are in fine shape but need crome or paint. the seat is a vintage mesinger. there are no dents and cracks and the frame is straight.  the paint was original black but just flaked off. the fork is crome.  you can see the outline of the original badge i have a newer badge and a old one comming. cool and rare bike.

mark


----------



## redline1968 (Jun 25, 2009)

here are some more photos.


----------



## redline1968 (Jun 25, 2009)

one more photo.


----------



## JOEL (Jun 26, 2009)

Here's my 1934 Packard badged model R. I found this one at a yard sale, not for sale but in the garden with ivy freshly planted around it.

The orange decals are early Phillips 66 stickers, and it has red tread whitewall black rubber tires.


----------



## redline1968 (Jun 26, 2009)

not bad...  where is the ivy?  i found clinchers by accident. where's the crome fork? my references indicate that the 1937 and later, the crome was an option.


----------

